# eCabinets cut list in excel part 4. Create macros that will check for edge banding a



## Scott Marshburn (Oct 12, 2014)

In this video I will show you how you can create two macros or subroutines that will look at the edge banding and inset columns to see if any edge banding or inset carvings exits. If not then it will prompt you to hide or not hide these columns.
I will also show you how you can handle any errors that can pop up if the macro is executed twice.

Here is the link https://youtu.be/AIxl3pvRP0Y


----------

